# Symbiotic...I think???



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Do you think these baby crayfish are cleaning the eggs of the snails in this picture or eating them? They are well fed so I am hoping they are just eating fungus on the eggs or using them as traction in their attempt to escape the breeding cube they are in.

I will let you know if the eggs remain. I am assuming they are eggs as well.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

could be interesting.
do keep us informed.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

What kind of crays? If they are marbles then they are eating fungus.... And the eggs.... And trying to eat the breeding cube they are in lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not sure what they are. The person who sold them to me wasn't sure because she had more than one in the tank so they could have bred or self reproduced. They are blue. and their mom was blue.

I have 3 tanks setup for them, none of which are species specific.

1) is a huge 15 gallon (wine bottle?) - It has a betta, 4 danios and two crays (growing very slow as I barely feed that tank) - Nobody moves in or out of this tank.
2) is my guppy breeding tank /w fancy guppies and their babies (10G) - I only let baby cray's grow out here then I move the to tank 3.
3) is a Crayfish/Snail breeding tank Once they are born they go into a breeding box in this tank until I am sure they won't be eaten by the guppies. They then go to the guppy tank until they are a threat to the gupppies. They are then brought back to the adult part of this tank. Once there are too many they go into the cichlid tank and the cycle ends 

They look to be attempting an escape more than they seem to be picking at eggs.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably feeding on the organisms feeding on the jelly - there aren't that many creatures that tackle jelly.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Ursus sapien said:


> Probably feeding on the organisms feeding on the jelly - there aren't that many creatures that tackle jelly.


I think your right. All the jelly is in tact (doesn't seem to be eaten) and clear from fungus so far. It is getting larger and growing away from the glass now. Will take pics in the morning when lights are back on.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

snail jelly is typicaly pretty resistant to microorganisms and fungus, but there's always a little growth there to much on. Looking forward to your next pics.


----------

